#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Is aqua-phonics a profitable one?

## Helena

Hi guys,


Aqua-phonics is a system where aquatic animals like fish and prawns are raised combined with plants cultivated in water in a symbiotic environment.
It helps many ventures to grow their own farm with less labor and land.


*My question is that is this natural system a feasible and a profitable one?*
*Could anyone give me a clear idea about it.*

----------


## Moana

> Hi guys,
> 
> 
> Aqua-phonics is a system where aquatic animals like fish and prawns are raised combined with plants cultivated in water in a symbiotic environment.
> It helps many ventures to grow their own farm with less labor and land.
> 
> 
> *My question is that is this natural system a feasible and a profitable one?*
> *Could anyone give me a clear idea about it.*


*Yes, it's quite feasible to set up a commercial aquaponics business that is profitable ONLY from selling the vegetables. Feasible, not guaranteed. Ask any business owner, no matter WHAT the business, if you can be CERTAIN to make money in their business, and they'll look at you like you have two heads!*

----------

